#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  BGP no ASR 1001

## Delvalle

Ola pessoal,

Tenho 2 links (IP e PTT) rodando no quagga. Comprei um cisco ASR-1001, copiei e colei do quagga pro ASR, sendo que o BGP sobre, meus outros roteadores (mikrotiks) recebem o ip do ASR como default route pelo OSPF (default-information originate always) e ficam sem acesso.
Ja ate coloquei a configuração como sugere o site IX.br sendo que nao vai !

configuração do ASR:
version 15.5
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no platform punt-keepalive disable-kernel-core
platform hardware throughput level 5000000
!
hostname ASR-Borda
!
boot-start-marker
boot system bootflash:/asr1001-universal.03.16.04b.S.155-3.S4b-ext.bin
boot-end-marker
!
aqm-register-fnf
!
vrf definition Mgmt-intf
!
address-family ipv4
exit-address-family
!
address-family ipv6
exit-address-family


ip name-server 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
!
interface Loopback0
ip address 131.196.116.3 255.255.255.255
!
interface GigabitEthernet0/0/0
description LINK PTT
ip address 189.45.5.XX 255.255.255.252
no negotiation auto
!
interface GigabitEthernet0/0/1
description LINK INTERNET
ip address 189.45.5.yyy 255.255.255.252
no negotiation auto
!
interface GigabitEthernet0/0/3
ip address 131.196.116.62 255.255.255.240
no negotiation auto
!
router ospf 1
router-id 131.196.116.3
passive-interface GigabitEthernet0/0/0
passive-interface GigabitEthernet0/0/1
passive-interface GigabitEthernet0/0/2
passive-interface TenGigabitEthernet0/1/0
network 131.196.116.0 0.0.3.255 area 0.0.0.0
default-information originate always
!
router bgp 265924
bgp always-compare-med
no bgp enforce-first-as
bgp log-neighbor-changes
neighbor IX_br-IPv4 peer-group
neighbor IX_br-IPv4 remote-as 28338
neighbor IX_br-IPv4 transport connection-mode active
neighbor IX_br-IPv4 version 4
neighbor 189.45.5.xx peer-group IX_br-IPv4
neighbor 189.45.5.xx description LINK PTT
neighbor 189.45.5.yyy peer-group IX_br-IPv4
neighbor 189.45.5.yyy description LINK INTERNET
!
address-family ipv4
network 131.196.116.0 mask 255.255.252.0
network 131.196.116.0 mask 255.255.254.0
network 131.196.118.0 mask 255.255.254.0
neighbor IX_br-IPv4 next-hop-self
neighbor IX_br-IPv4 soft-reconfiguration inbound
neighbor IX_br-IPv4 route-map BGPv4_IX.br_OUT out
neighbor 189.45.5.xx activate
neighbor 189.45.5.yyy activate
exit-address-family
!
ip forward-protocol nd


ip prefix-list BGPv4_IX.br_OUT seq 10 permit 131.196.116.0/22
ip prefix-list BGPv4_IX.br_OUT seq 20 permit 131.196.116.0/23
ip prefix-list BGPv4_IX.br_OUT seq 30 permit 131.196.118.0/23
!
route-map BGPv4_IX.br_OUT permit 10
match ip address prefix-list BGPv4_IX.br_OUT
!

-------------
Ele recebe todas as rotas e chega a pingar externamente:
ASR-Borda(config-router)#do sh ip bgp sum
BGP router identifier 131.196.116.3, local AS number 265924
BGP table version is 1104848, main routing table version 1104848
661998 network entries using 164175504 bytes of memory
681153 path entries using 81738360 bytes of memory
100870/100808 BGP path/bestpath attribute entries using 25015760 bytes of memory
89565 BGP AS-PATH entries using 4762734 bytes of memory
0 BGP route-map cache entries using 0 bytes of memory
0 BGP filter-list cache entries using 0 bytes of memory
BGP using 275692358 total bytes of memory
BGP activity 883264/221264 prefixes, 908897/227744 paths, scan interval 60 secs


Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
189.45.5.xx 4 28338 4740 4 1104772 0 0 00:00:51 19202
189.45.5.yyy 4 28338 104545 5 1104772 0 0 00:01:19 661951
------------------
ASR-Borda(config-router)#do ping 8.8.8.8
Type escape sequence to abort.
Sending 5, 100-byte ICMP Echos to 8.8.8.8, timeout is 2 seconds:
!!!!!
Success rate is 100 percent (5/5), round-trip min/avg/max = 0/1/1 ms
------------------

Até ai beleza, sendo que que quando dou um tracert dos meus Mikrotiks pra 8.8.8.8 o MK direciona pro ASR (131.196.116.62) e não passa pelo ASR, dá só perda. Sendo que no quagga funciona perfeito.

O que pode ser ?

----------


## Bruno

primeiro parabéns pela aquisição isto é maquina 
segundo pode ser N coisas 
ta faltando algumas coisas ai 

alias esta conf ta dificil de entender o transito ta no mesmo grupo do ptt 

mais falta vc incluir seus prefixos na RIB

----------


## Delvalle

Na interface GigabitEthernet0/0/3 (131.196.116.62/28) esta ligado num switch onde se encontra meu pc (131.196.116.61/28).

Meu PC pinga o ASR ok
No ASR eu pingo meu PC e pingo internet (8.8.8.8 ex)
A rota-default do meu pc esta apontando pro ASR e mesmo assim meu PC nao passa por ele, pinga o ASR mas nao pinga 8.8.8.8, é como se o ASR nao estivesse fazendo "ip forward"

aki eu anuncio meus prefixos do meu AS:
ip prefix-list BGPv4_IX.br_OUT seq 10 permit 131.196.116.0/22
ip prefix-list BGPv4_IX.br_OUT seq 20 permit 131.196.116.0/23
ip prefix-list BGPv4_IX.br_OUT seq 30 permit 131.196.118.0/23
!
route-map BGPv4_IX.br_OUT permit 10
match ip address prefix-list BGPv4_IX.br_OUT

aparentemente tudo certo

----------


## Bruno

os prefix-list não tem nada haver com RIB e FIB

exatamente ele não esta fazendo o ip forward pq falta seus prefixo entrar na FIB

----------


## fhayashi

@*Delvalle*,

Traduzindo, adiciona a rota estática dos seus prefixos para dentro da sua rede

----------


## Delvalle

eu fiz isso a pedido do amigo BRuno,

ip route 131.196.116.0 255.255.252.0 Null0
ip route 131.196.116.0 255.255.254.0 Null0
ip route 131.196.118.0 255.255.254.0 Null0

ai funcionou, sendo q quando levanto o PTT cai tudo, ai passei o problema pra minha operadora que ainda esta analisando.

----------


## Bruno

> eu fiz isso a pedido do amigo BRuno,
> 
> ip route 131.196.116.0 255.255.252.0 Null0
> ip route 131.196.116.0 255.255.254.0 Null0
> ip route 131.196.118.0 255.255.254.0 Null0
> 
> ai funcionou, sendo q quando levanto o PTT cai tudo, ai passei o problema pra minha operadora que ainda esta analisando.


vc ta fazendo filtro pros 2 faz separado

----------


## andrecarlim

Amigo tem que investigar as causas, tentativa e acerto é muito parcial! Se precisar eu presto consultoria pra isso...

----------

